# A thought long term employees



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Sometimes I sit and listen to those that have never had a career long term service.
I ask myself how would I explain the meaning.

In the last 10 or 15 years the idea of long term has changed.
Even my kids don't really understand the sacrifice that one makes or why even though they are in their twenties.

I had the good fortune to be able to walk away at 56 after thirty years of service with a good DB pension.
It had its moments where nothing was sure.

Today I get to do what I want when I want life is good !!!!!!!

Getting to this point was not easy as I"m sure many long term people can agree.
In the fist 10 or 15 years we think in terms of providing for our families after we start to think about the long term.

My kids look at me and think what a great life dad has !!!

They really don"t understand the pressure one goes though.
To be able to do the dance and listen is not easy !!!!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

"I had the good fortune to be able to walk away at 56 after thirty years of service with a good DB pension.
It had its moments where nothing was sure."

I hope to have the same fortune Daniel A. Hopefully I can continue to contribute in my role. Another 15 years until age 55.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It's easy to forget the years of shift work, scheduled overtime, and the constant apprehension every time a "layoff notice" was posted on the board.

Trudging in day after day, until you reach the day you can walk out of the plant forever, and then realize how much you miss being with the people that you spent most of your life working beside.

You know them..........and they know you..........as well as any family member.

And then.......in an instant it is all over, and you realize it was never about the work, but the "family" you had there.

Many will sell the home they raised their families in. Some will move back "home" to Newfoundland or some distant land.

Long time friends will scatter and you will never see them again.

I worked in a place with 600 people. Everyone knew everyone else's name. Everyone got along. All our kids grew up together, played on the same sports teams, had their rebellious teen years together. We attended weddings and funerals together. We laughed and cried together. We stood around the fire barrel on strike together and stuck up for each other. We helped each other when the need arose, joined together for common causes.......and we all grew older together.

I don't miss the work, but I surely do miss the people.


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

Daniel A. said:


> Sometimes I sit and listen to those that have never had a career long term service.
> I ask myself how would I explain the meaning.
> 
> In the last 10 or 15 years the idea of long term has changed.
> Even my kids don't really understand the sacrifice that one makes or why even though they are in their twenties.


I envy what you've achieved and I envy the fruits of your labour (congrats!). But my generation can't appreciate the value of "long term" because it would be completely illogical for us to hope that *any* company would employ us indefinitely. 

What you've achieved simply does not exist any more. So congrats, you certainly earned it - but you're right, the definition of LT has changed - to the detriment and benefit (I can't imagine working the same job for more than 10 years) of the next generation.

As I said, enjoy! What you have will not exist for future generations.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I am just shy of 25 years with the same company. My DB pension is already substantial though I am only 41 years old. I am not going to work much longer, so I my pension will not reach the total of Daniel A. and others. But I've known this for a long time so I have had time adjust our lifestyle so we have been saving prodigiously outside of my pension. If I worked till 55 my DB pension would be pretty substantial - but I want freedom from work at a younger age than this. I have been saving and investing as though I don't have a pension at all - it is all coming to fruition quickly. 

Enjoyed our discussions in Mexico Dan... you certainly seem content with life. BTW, are you back in Los Cabos now?


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes I am back the weather is cooler only 22 in the condo morning temp.

Note to Jon_ Snow 
Because I fly mostly with West Jet I got special treatment coming back they insisted on buying my lunch beer is on us they said, they refused to take my credit card.
Left just as the weather was changing.

Sags I think you hit it well, shift work is no fun after many years and does take its toll.
Looking back you are right it seems that yes our focus is such for the moment when our kids dominate.
In retirement I really don't know where I found the energy but do wonder.

I attended my wife's Christmas last year the food was great, its funny to go to an event and realize how political it really is.
I live well today and do pretty much what I want when I want.

My daughter tells her friends she had a wonderful childhood full of great memory's and I'm happy that she can say that.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry Daniel I don't understand what wasn't easy and what pressure you are referring to? You had a DB pension (the vast majority of jobs today don't). You stayed with the same company for 30 years, it's extremely unlikely anyone joining a company today will be that lucky, with all the outsourcing going on. You had it really good and easy and I don't see what was hard about it?

I often wish I was born about 30 years earlier.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

My father's entire 45 year career was with the same government organization. Of course there were challenges, but job insecurity was not one of them. He had a good DB pension and paid into another pension scheme so that he and my mother were quite comfortable in retirement. At his retirement dinner his bitterness about the drudgery of the job came out. I realized he had been unhappy for much of the time, but felt it was his duty as a husband and father to suck it up. After he retired his blood pressure went down and he became a happier person. 

I entered the workforce just before my father left it, in 1980. I pursued a completely different career, with term contracts, no job security, no pension, and for most of my career, was self employed with a high income. I have lived and worked in three countries and have consulted internationally. It has been challenging, exhausting and adventurous. The idea of working for the same employer for 40+ years would have driven me to the loony bin.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Golden handcuffs.........when you have a DB pension waiting 30 years down the road.........many people feel obligated to their own self interest to stay at the job..........like it or not.

Many of those who do stick it out.........would fail in the "job fulfillment" category, in exchange for a comfortable retirement.

I was lucky. My job wasn't a bad deal. Others within the same company had miserable jobs and paid a health price for staying so long.

It all depends on the job, I would think.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

No handcuffs for most workers now, golden or not. Are you suggesting you sacrificed short-term happiness and/or the prospect of higher wages for long-term job security and a guaranteed income in retirement? Many workers today don't have either choice.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sherlock said:


> Sorry Daniel I don't understand what wasn't easy and what pressure you are referring to? ...


I can think of a few:

1) Avoiding being classed as "redundant" & being laid off.
2) Balancing your schedule & demands to work overtime to avoid floating to the top of the list to be cut.
3) Adapting to the politics as well as the decision makers so that one doesn't push to hard or softly for change/better ways of doing things.
4) Making sure to figure out whether it makes more sense to stay or move on to another company.


There are lots of people who would have liked to stay, were productive but were let go. 


Cheers


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Sherlock said:


> Sorry Daniel I don't understand what wasn't easy and what pressure you are referring to? You had a DB pension (the vast majority of jobs today don't). You stayed with the same company for 30 years, it's extremely unlikely anyone joining a company today will be that lucky, with all the outsourcing going on. You had it really good and easy and I don't see what was hard about it?
> 
> I often wish I was born about 30 years earlier.


Hi Sherlock

It is sad that you don't respect long term people.
I worked 12 hour shifts seven days a week including holidays working most Christmas's.
I can think of two times where nothing was certain in 1992 and again in 2000 pressure yes very much so.

We make a commitment and hope for the best.

The fact is know one really knows how things will work out.
In my case things did work out well.
Today I do have a good pension and live a dream life but it didn't come without risk,.
At the age of fifty I suffered a major heart attack I'm sure was related to work.

I'm lucky to have gotten out when I did.

I do think of the years I put in working holiday's and special times for my family.
Pressure if you consider the times you put our life on the line YES it is a big deal.

Just working shift something I did most of my life once one understands the impact,
I'm happy to go and sleep at night like normal people.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Daniel A. said:


> ... It is sad that you don't respect long term people.


I'm not reading Sherlock's response as disrespect so much as trying to understand the differences.




Daniel A. said:


> ... Just working shift something I did most of my life once one understands the impact,
> I'm happy to go and sleep at night like normal people.


 ... which raises the question of is it any easier for those working shifts today, who won't have a DB pension?


Cheers


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Shift work gets harder as we get older, I think in my case I would not have stayed with it without the pension.

I've found its the little things that matter the first time I had a cold after retiring I didn't need to phone anyone.
My whole working life was dominated by a calender today I don't know what day of the week it is.

I had a chance to switch to a DC pension after twenty years and looked at the numbers it was not a good deal I'm far better off with the DB pension.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Daniel A. said:


> Shift work gets harder as we get older, I think in my case I would not have stayed with it without the pension.
> 
> I've found its the little things that matter the first time I had a cold after retiring I didn't need to phone anyone.
> My whole working life was dominated by a calender today I don't know what day of the week it is.
> ...


Daniel A., like you I worked for the same company for over 30 years. Not the same job for all those years though, which is what I think some shorter term detractors don't take into account. Thankfully I didn't have shift work, though the management levels I worked at required that I be available almost anytime. Having dodged the bullet through numerous downsizings, while raising a family with a stay at home spouse (a choice we made that I don't regret), I understand the pressures you mention.

My company switched to a DC pension plan in the mid 90's for employees with less than 20 years and I was just under this cut-off point. At the time I was a bit miffed having to deal with a DC plan but with the things that have happened since then to DB plans in other outfits, NORTEL comes to mind, I now think it was probably for the best.

The conversion from a DB to DC plan forced me to learn to make my own investment decisions and although I've made more than a few mistakes over the years I think I am much the better for it. I now have more than I need financially (though my needs are modest). I have a feeling of financial independence and accomplishment with the investment learning experience that continues to keep me busy, along with my hobbies and other activities.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

True, everyone.......pension or not, has the same concerns,........but a DB pension promise encourages people to stay.

To attract and keep employees, is the reason corporations offered DB pension plans as part of the compensation package.

It's hard to walk away from a pension down the road.........but I have seen people do it.........invariably to their regret later.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

I just fell off the wagon......

Was on my way to the cozy retirement when out of the blue my pharmacy work beckoned (staff shortage) and I am now doing 60% full time.

This will be year #37 in retail pharmacy, could hang up the shingle but what for? I don't love my work, enjoy it obviously and keeps me out the missus's hair. You do what you gotta do , no mystery , called plugging along or living.

And off in a week to SriLanka where the oldest lad is marrying a fine girl from there.

Christmas with no snow------never seen that before!


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Islenska said:


> I just fell off the wagon......
> 
> Was on my way to the cozy retirement when out of the blue my pharmacy work beckoned (staff shortage) and I am now doing 60% full time.
> 
> ...


The nice thing is you have a choice and that means a great deal.
I use to travel south for a couple of weeks and envied those there for the winter.
Today I have a choice and with surprise found myself going back home after several weeks away but only for a week or two cheap flights help and a flexible schedule.

Sometimes I think of myself reliving my youth but with money.
I'm very grateful to have retired and have my pension and health.


----------



## DesignerDee (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok, so I am 12 weeks from retirement. Age 56, and with 36 years service. Yes, I do have a DB pension, and proud to say it.

Despite what people think, acheiving it is not easy. When I started working (and coming from a small town), the belief was that you embarked on a career and committed to it. This was out of respect for your family, and for yourself. 

I had challenges of breaking into a male dominated field and earning their respect and trust. To this day, those challenges are still prevailant. I stuck with it and earned respect. I watched in envy of my peers during the high tech boom when they jumped from job to job, every 6 months to a year to gain leaps and bounds for the almighty dollar, the perks and bonuses, to "keep up with technology" and how they were going to reach financial freedom in their mid 40's and never look back (btw things didn't work out that way). 

I endured downsizing, but stayed committed and luckily was kept on. I stayed through cutbacks, pay cuts -yes, more than one, and through pay freezes. But I believed in my job, and stuck with it. Unlike most, I had the tools to move on to bigger and better, and was hounded by head hunters, with opportunities to move on, but I chose to stay.

Sure the pension was a big draw later on, but I worked hard for it! By no means was it free, I paid my portion, and despite the fact that the company had to pay theirs, that pension was always considered a compensation benefit for the lower salary I earned in comparison to those companies boasted the higher salaries, and no pensionable benefits. 

PPP folks - Proud of my Pending Pension!


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I could not have said it better !!!!!


----------

